# net-wireless/bluez - not working anymore

## seVes

Hey there,

since today i got a hard issue and i really dont know what happens.

Bad to say nothing more about this - sorry. :-/

Today i started my laptop (lenovo thinkpad x230) and all is coming up, except bluetooth.

blueman wont start, the icon is missed - after approx 5mins the icon is loaded but nothing worked with bluetooth.

The applet dont work too.

The daemon starts normal (i used it with -n -d), so no errors are given, but after launching the blueman-applet it shows me the errors given in attachment.

I tried to keep up working with several kernels:3.10.25

3.12.8

3.12.9

3.13.0-r1...but no-one worked?

I also upgraded dbus from stable-1.6.12 to 1.6.18-r1 - nothing changed.

Reinstalled bluez/blueman to different versions (bluez-5.12 instead of 4.101-r :Cool:  - nothing changed.

I dont really know what to do more because my knowledge is not enough for this  :Sad: 

If you need and informations, please let me know!

lsusb:

```
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0a5c:21e6 Broadcom Corp. BCM20702 Bluetooth 4.0 [ThinkPad]
```

Logfiles:

kernel.log

blueman-applet.log

Ty for any ideas, hints, suggestions or help! Ty !

----------

## WorBlux

I would try ruling out bluez + udev +kernel first. Does hcitool work?

If not does it work as root?

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Bluetooth

----------

## seVes

I checked all changelog's but nothing changes in the past.

hcitool is working so far, i can find other devices, but when i try to pair i get the following error...

```
Scanning ...

   00:02:76:4D:62:AD   ThinkPad Bluetooth Laser Mouse
```

```
ERROR:dbus.proxies:Introspect error on :1.6:/: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/simple-agent", line 115, in <module>

    path = manager.FindAdapter(args[0])

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/proxies.py", line 70, in __call__

    return self._proxy_method(*args, **keywords)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/proxies.py", line 145, in __call__

    **keywords)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/connection.py", line 651, in call_blocking

    message, timeout)

dbus.exceptions.DBusExceptio

</busconfig>[/cn: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
```

```
<!-- This configuration file specifies the required security policies

     for Bluetooth core daemon to work. -->

<!DOCTYPE busconfig PUBLIC "-//freedesktop//DTD D-BUS Bus Configuration 1.0//EN"

 "http://www.freedesktop.org/standards/dbus/1.0/busconfig.dtd">

<busconfig>

  <!-- ../system.conf have denied everything, so we just punch some holes -->

  <policy user="root">

    <allow own="org.bluez"/>

    <allow send_destination="org.bluez"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.bluez.Agent"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.bluez.HandsfreeAgent"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.bluez.MediaEndpoint"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.bluez.MediaPlayer"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.bluez.Watcher"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.bluez.ThermometerWatcher"/>

  </policy>

  <policy group="plugdev"> 

    <allow send_destination="org.bluez"/> 

  </policy> 

  <policy at_console="true">

    <allow send_destination="org.bluez"/>

  </policy>

  <policy context="default">

    <deny send_destination="org.bluez"/>

  </policy>

</busconfig>
```

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- XML -*- -->

<!DOCTYPE busconfig PUBLIC

 "-//freedesktop//DTD D-BUS Bus Configuration 1.0//EN"

 "http://www.freedesktop.org/standards/dbus/1.0/busconfig.dtd">

<busconfig>

   <policy user="root">

      <allow own="org.blueman.Mechanism"/>

   </policy>

        <policy group="plugdev"> 

                <allow send_destination="org.bluez"/> 

        </policy> 

     <policy context="default">

          <allow send_destination="org.blueman.Mechanism"/>

     </policy>

</busconfig>
```

For me it looks like something is blocking my bluetooth-data or dbus is rejecting everything...?

Versions:

- udev-208

- bluez-4.101-r8

- blueman-1.23-r2

- dbus-1.6.12

I'am in plugdev-group. :-/

----------

## WorBlux

same result as root?

what are you keyword options on bluez and dbus ?

----------

